# A Higher-Tech Hog: The A-10C PE Program



## I_am_John_Galt (28 Aug 2007)

New computer, two MFDs, true HOTAS, etc.: for those interested in these things ...  

*A Higher-Tech Hog: The A-10C PE Program*

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/a-highertech-hog-the-a10c-pe-program-03187/



> 28-Aug-2007 14:06
> 
> he Precision Engagement modification is the largest single upgrade effort ever undertaken for the USA's unique A-10 "Warthog" close air support aircraft fleet. when complete, it will give them precision strike capability sooner than planned, combining multiple upgrade requirements into one time and money-saving program rather than executing them as standalone projects. Indeed, the USAF has accelerated the PE program by 9 months as a result of its experiences in Operation Iraqi Freedom.
> 
> ...



More on the link; pic below from same source


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2007)

The boiling vessel.


----------



## Brockvegas (29 Aug 2007)

I have it on good authority (LIE!!!) that this is where the newly developed MO/CP (Microwave Oven / Coffee Pot) Unit will go.


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2007)

Heh... that's where the "flux capacitor" goes.

All humour asside, I am glad that the AF has seen the value of the Warthog and decided that this was a tool that they just had to have in their toolbox.  Their presence on any battlefield make the Combat arms types feel safe (most of the time).


----------



## BattleHawk (2 Sep 2007)

'Cept for when theres a SNAFU in the COC


----------



## cameron (2 Sep 2007)

Glad to see that one of my all time favourite combat aircraft will be around awhile longer.  From a historical perspective it's interesting to note that they're some platforms that have proven themselves so versatile, dependable, rugged and cost effective that despite technological advances no viable replacement has been found for them; for example, the Hercules, Chinook and the Warthog.


----------

